# صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح



## Ramzi (22 يونيو 2007)

هاي صور صورتها بالموبايل من موقع المغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح
والنهر الي ببين بالصور هو نهر الاردن ... انا كنت موقف على الضفة الشرقية الاردن والضفة المقابلة وهي على بعد خمسة أمتار هي الضفة الغربية - فلسطين
































]


----------



## Ramzi (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*































يتبع ...


----------



## Ramzi (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*











أرجو ان تنال اعجابكم و رضاكم ..... والأحلى انكو تزورو الموقع ......رائع


----------



## candy shop (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

فظيعه يا رمزى صور رائعه جدا جدا

بس عايزه اعرف رفات مين دى 

شكراااااااااااااا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## missorang2006 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

*اه حلو كتير
انا رحت هناك بس كان كتير في
ناس ما شفت كويس شكرا شكرا رمزي *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

شكرا" جزيلا" يا رمزى ........مش هتصدق كان نفسى أد أ يه اشوف الصور دى ربنا يباركك ويا ريت فعلا" زى ما طلبت كاندى تقلنا رفات مين دى ........والرب يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

صور جميلة جدآ يا رمزى

مشكوووووووور

ربنا يعوضك

و زى مسئلتك كاندى دى صور رفات مين ؟​


----------



## Ramzi (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

أشكر الكل للردود الجميلة.......................................
 هاي الرفات وجدت بمكان المغطس و مش كاتبين عنها اي شي 
بس الرفات حاطينها جوات الكنيسة
والكنيسة هاي انبنت جديد
وكتيييييييييييير من الناس بتركوا الكنايس وبصروا على تعميد اولادهم بالكنيسة الي بالمغطس على الرغم انها تبعد من عمان ساعتين رايح و ساهتين جاي

والي بيجي على الاردن بنصحوا يعمل زيارة للمغطس


----------



## nonogirl89 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

*جميييييييييييييييلة جدا الصور دى يارمزى 
فنان بجد وصور بجد جميلة 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## asula (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

شكرا لك اخ رمزي على هالصور وذكرتني 
انا زرت نهر الاردن مرتين 
مرة كان زيارة مع اجانب وشفتها جزء جزء ونزلت بالماء وكان بارد وهيك المكان حسدتو لان هنا كان يسوع 
والمرة الثانية رحت كحج 
الاردنين يقومون هالمراسيم ويكون يوم لكل الكنائس ويجي القسان ويصلو ويبللونا بالماء المقدسة واعطونة بوقتا اغصان 
وكان بيومها ازدحام وناس على ناس 
كثير حلوة هيك تحس ان كثير مسيحيين منتشرين 
واتمنى من الكل يزوروها لان هي زيارة ما تتنسي
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Tabitha (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

*صور جميلة جداً يا رمزي,
شكراً لتعبك.*


----------



## nonaa (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

صور جميله تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
امين


----------



## استير (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

صور جميلة فعلا تسلم ايديك 
انا بجد نفسى اوى ازور المكان دا 
بجد رائع 
ميرسى على الصور الجميلة دى ​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

شكرا يا رمزي علي الصور الجميلة

الرب يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## Ramzi (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

اشكركم يا 
Coptic Man
استير
nonaa
Anestas!a
asula
nonogirl89​
وبدعوكم لزياره المغطس ...  يستحق الزيارة

وانا بالخدمة دائما ً


----------



## hard_angel (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

*المغطس مكان حلو كتير زرتو زمان ومنطقه كتير حلوه ...بدعو الكل يجي عليها 

شكرا على الصور *​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

واااو
كلش حلو
يسلمو


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

جميلة جدا جدا جدا يارمزي 
بجد روعه
ربنا يحميك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

:kap::kap:سلام ونعمة
 لاادرى ماذا اقول لان الكلمات تعجز عنالتعبيرعلى هذه الصور الرائعة التى تجعل الانسان اكثر صفاء وايمانا اشكركم والرب يبارككم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

شكرا لك يا رمزي على الصور الجميلة الرب يباركك †


----------



## mervel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

جميلة فعلا انا كان نفسى اشوف المكان واخد بركته ميرسى انك خلتنا نشوفه


----------



## 2winy ya yso3 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

sowar bgd gmila gdn wyarit lw 3ndk sw0owar llamakn mkdsa tany t7thom


----------



## †السريانيه† (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

مكان ده انا كمان كنت بتمنى اشوفه 
ميرسي جدا لتعبك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Ramzi (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

hard_angel
jesus=love
ramyghobrial
saed_sad25
THE GALILEAN
mervel
2winy ya yso3
†السريانيه†​
أهلا و سهلا فيكم وادعوك انتم ايضاً لزيارة المغطس .. فهو يستحق

واشكر ردودكم الجميلة


----------



## robert_nfs (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

*صور جميله جداااااااااااااا  مشكوررررررر *


----------



## فادية (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

جميله جدا يا  عزيزي 
انا شفت المكان دا قبل 6 سنين فعلا مكان رائع  وبيدل على الاحداث الي حصلت فيه 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

سلام
لكن أريد أن أتأكد أن تلك الصورة : 







هي عظام ناسوت المسيح ؟
و هل هي الاثر الوحيد له ؟ مثلاً كملابسه أو أي شيئ


----------



## فادية (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*



أستاذ الإسلام قال:


> سلام
> لكن أريد أن أتأكد أن تلك الصورة :
> 
> 
> ...


 
اولا  يا عزيزي محدش قالك ان دي عظام ناسوت المسيح 
مش عارفه انت جبت الكلام دا منين بصراحه !!!
على حسب علمي ان حضرتك مسلم  وعارف ان المسيح حي زي ما القرأن بيقولك  
مش عارفه حضرتك استنتجت منين ان دي رفاة ناسوت المسيح انت كدا  بتكفر بقرأنك والا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ادعوك عزيزي اولا  لقراءة الموضوع بدقه اكثر وثانيا  تاخد بالك من اي كلمه تقولها لان الكلام بيعبر عن تفكير صاحبه ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

_*صور رائعة الرب يباركك ​*_


----------



## Ramzi (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

يا من أسميت نفسك أستاذ الإسلام

الاخت فادية اعطتك الجاوب الكامل و المنطقي و حتى الجوا كان من القران
.......
اما ردي البسيط فهي عطام وجدت في مكان المغطس ولا تعرف لمن هيه .. فقط وجدت فوضعت مع بقيت الموجودات التي وجدوها


----------



## Ramzi (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

ويا فادية انا بنصحك بزيارة الموقعالان  .. لانه الحكومة الاردنية قامت باستصلاح المكان و قلبته مكان جميل يسحق الزيارة ....

†††††††††††††††††††††††††††††††††
وتسلمي يا مرمر والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## lotfilotfi (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*



missorang2006 قال:


> *اه حلو كتير
> انا رحت هناك بس كان كتير في
> ناس ما شفت كويس شكرا شكرا رمزي *



صور جميلة باركك الرب الرب يحبك.....المجد لرب


----------



## gift (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

فعلا صور حلوة يا رمزي 
ميرسي ليك


----------



## Ramzi (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

تفضل يا lotfilotfi و يا gift على المغطس 
المكان بيستحق الزيارة 
فهو وبغير انها مكان جميل و انما مقدس و مكان تعميد السيد المسيح
الرب يباركم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

*صور جميله جدا ورائعه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## monlove (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

صور في منتهي الجمال 
ومكان بركة جامد


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

على فكره صور جميله جدا ويبختك


----------



## lotfilotfi (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*



Ramzi قال:


> تفضل يا lotfilotfi و يا gift على المغطس
> المكان بيستحق الزيارة
> فهو وبغير انها مكان جميل و انما مقدس و مكان تعميد السيد المسيح
> الرب يباركم​



فليباركك الرب يا صديقي


----------



## lotfilotfi (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*



kokoman قال:


> *صور جميله جدا ورائعه
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*




فلبياركك الرب يا اخي الرب يحبكم باسم ياسوع امين


----------



## danyil (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

شكراً يا رمزى على الصور


----------



## maria123 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

صور رائعه جدا جدا


----------



## Ramzi (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

kokoman
monlove
ميرا يوسف فؤاد
danyil
maria123​
تسلموا جميعا على مروركم الرائع
والجميع مدعويين :close_tem

الرب يبارككم و يحميكم


----------



## delpiero (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

صور جميلة جدا ومستنى الاحسن


----------



## Ramzi (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

اهلا بيك يا delpiero 

الرب يبارك جياتك


----------



## safsofeh (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

طقع الصور هاي يا رمزي حلويييييييييييييييين كتير الله يباركك انا عمدت بنتي هناك كان اله الموقع رهبه حلوة بتحس حالك بزمن المسيح​


----------



## أرزنا (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

*سلام المسيح:*

*الصور رائعة أنا زرت نهر الأردن وشاهدت المكان الذي تعمد به يسوع وأنصح من يستطيع بزيارة المغطس*


----------



## dudu (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

الرب يبارك اعمالك صور جميله وبعمري ماشفت هذا المكان الذي تعمد به الرب يسوع المسيح الف شكر لك دودو


----------



## Ramzi (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*



safsofeh قال:


> طقع الصور هاي يا رمزي حلويييييييييييييييين كتير الله يباركك انا عمدت بنتي هناك كان اله الموقع رهبه حلوة بتحس حالك بزمن المسيح​



يا مبروووك
في ناس كتير بعمدوا ولادهم هناك
بس مشوار بعيد


----------



## Ramzi (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*



sleiman64 قال:


> *سلام المسيح:*
> 
> *الصور رائعة أنا زرت نهر الأردن وشاهدت المكان الذي تعمد به يسوع وأنصح من يستطيع بزيارة المغطس*




اهلا يا سليمان
كلامك صح
والمكان يستحق الزيارة
الرب يباركك


----------



## Ramzi (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*



dudu قال:


> الرب يبارك اعمالك صور جميله وبعمري ماشفت هذا المكان الذي تعمد به الرب يسوع المسيح الف شكر لك دودو



اهلا يا دودو
شرفتنا
والرب يباركك


----------



## dudu (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*



Ramzi قال:


> اهلا يا دودو
> شرفتنا
> والرب يباركك



فعلا صور حلوة وكم اتمنى ان اقف على جانب نهر الاردن وشوف مكان الذي تعمد به الرب يسوع المسيح
سلامي ومحبتي دودو:kap:


----------



## Ramzi (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

اهلا يا دودو
انت تشرف باي وقت على الاردن
وتترك الباقي عليا 
اخوك رمـــــزي


----------



## dudu (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*



Ramzi قال:


> اهلا يا دودو
> انت تشرف باي وقت على الاردن
> وتترك الباقي عليا
> اخوك رمـــــزي



 العزيز رمزي الف شكر لك وعلى كرمك 
وانا اكيد سوف  البي الدعوى بسئم الرب يسوع 
فقط ملاحظه اخي رمزي 
 سوف ارسل اليك رساله خاصه ممكن 
اخوك دودو  :smil7:


----------



## Ramzi (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

لقد استقبلت رسالتك ... ولكن عندك مشكلة في استقبال الرسائل الخاصة

لا اعرف السبب ولكنك يمكنك مراستلي على deger2006
وهو ايميلي على الياهو
الله معك ....


----------



## بتول لرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

شكرا يا رمزى ربنا يحميك و يبارك حياتك


----------



## tarkei69 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

شكرا لك اخ رمزي على هالصور


----------



## Ramzi (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

بتول لربtarkei69
† † † † † † † † †
شكرا لمروركم
واهلا بكم :66:


----------



## محب للعذراء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

حلوي كتير كتير يا رمزي و الرب يبارك بحياتك و بحيات الجميع


----------



## Ramzi (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

اهلا بك يا محب العذراء 
تفضل وبنستقبلك


----------



## girl of my lord (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

صورة جميله رمزي ميرسي كتير لانك خلتني اشوفهم لاني صعب اجي عنديكم في الاردن بعيده جدا:a82:
ربنا معاك


----------



## Ramzi (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

العفو يا dolly
احنا بالخدمة ....


----------



## قمر الزمان (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

ممكن سؤال لماذا تعمد المسيح
ما هى فاذدة التعميد


----------



## Tabitha (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

اختي *قمر الزمان *


افتحي  موضوع بالقسم المخصص وحانجاوبك


----------



## dudu (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*



قمر الزمان قال:


> ممكن سؤال لماذا تعمد المسيح
> ما هى فاذدة التعميد


 ارجو تعديل البريد حتى ارسل لكي رساله خاصه عن معموديه الرب يسوع المسيح تحياتي دودو   :new5:


----------



## قمر الزمان (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

لا يمكنى ارسال او استقبال اى رسائءل ولا يمكنى فتح مووضع فى شبهات حول الكتاب المقدس


----------



## dudu (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

لوحة التحكم
ومن هنا الى 
لوحة التحكم 
الإعدادات والخيارات 
تعديل التوقيع 
تعديل البريد الإلكتروني وكلمة المرور 
تعدبل الجيارات من هنا يمكن تعديل الرسائل وغيرة تحياتي دودو


----------



## king (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

_*جميلة جدا الصور وربنا يحافظ عليك انت بجد ابدعت فى الصور دية*_


----------



## Ramzi (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للمغطس ... مكان تعميد السيد المسيح*

اهلا يا king
يسلموا على مرورك
واهلا  فيك :66:


----------

